# Ruhezustand Win2000



## sps-concept (4 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

mal schaun ob mir jemand helfen kann. Komischerweise hab ich aus heiterem Himmel Probleme mit dem Standbymodus/Ruhezustand beim Field-PG. Nach dem Hochfahren ist die Auswahl beim Beenden "Standbymodus" und "Ruhezustand" vorhanden und die Registerkarte Ruhezustand bei den Energieoptionen ist auch vorhanden. Wenn der Rechner ne Weile läuft ist das beides weg. Komisch, oder?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2005)

Hallo André,

ich habe keine Ahnung. Sicherlich nimmt irgendeine Software, ein Treiber, eventuell auch ein USB-Gerät diese Einstellung vor. Was hast du als letztes installiert?


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## sps-concept (6 Januar 2005)

*Ruhezustand*

Hallo Onkel,

die letzte Installation dürfte WinCC flex und Microwin V4.0.1 gewesen sein. Was mich stört ist, dass es nach dem Hochfahren noch da ist und später verschwindet.. ist immer das gleiche Verhalten.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

*Probleme Ruhezustand*

Hi,
ich  habe das gleich Problem, seit dem Step7 V5.3 auf dem Rechner (FieldPG) läuft. Wird wärend der Sitzung S7 *nicht* gestarted, ist alles o.k. 
Wird S7 benutzt, sind beim Runterfahren die Einträge für Standby und Ruhezustand weg. Bis V5.2 gab's nie Ärger.

Jörg Reusch


----------

